# Wie nennt Ihr im Arbeitsablauf die Absprache mit der Druckerei?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
wie nennt Ihr den im Arbeitsablauf den Bereich, wo Ihr mit der Druckerei den Druck absprecht, Angebote reinholt etc.? Ich habe das bisher Druckabwicklung genannt, das trifft ja aber nicht so ganz zu, da dieser Begriff ja eigentlich auch den Druck selber impliziert.

Viele Grüße


----------



## smileyml (13. Oktober 2010)

Koordination der Druckabwicklung vielleicht?! (Damit die Korrespondenz und das Erzeugnis abgedeckt ist.)


----------



## Another (13. Oktober 2010)

Druckanfrage.


----------

